# What's the Tastiest Food/Desert you Make??



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

One of mine is Chocolate Mouse


----------



## Nienna (Aug 1, 2006)

You eat mice? :shocked:



j/k 



I make a sumptuous cheesecake. Chocolate chip cookie dough or turtle are my favorites.
(And NO, I don't eat turtles!  )


----------



## CockySOB (Aug 1, 2006)

I make a mean variety of custards, but my favorite dessert (to make OR eat) is sweet potato pie.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

Nienna said:
			
		

> You eat mice? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mice I adopt...


----------



## Annie (Aug 1, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> No mice I adopt...


D-Con. Sorry.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> D-Con. Sorry.



Ever hear of humane traps ?    j/k


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

I make a great creme brule as well.. Yummy!!

And Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Annie (Aug 1, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Ever hear of humane traps ?    j/k


LOL! If they stay outside, I don't bother them. They come in, :chains:


----------



## MtnBiker (Aug 1, 2006)

Chocolate Tulips(tempered chocolate molded into the shape of a big tulip) filled with white chocolate mousse topped with a sprinkle of crushed pistachios and decorated with creme anglaise and raspberry coulis.







Something like that, but with the mousse and the other stuff.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL! If they stay outside, I don't bother them. They come in, :chains:



I have had to relocate several now from my parents house to the woods.  They feed all the animals, and they have a huge backyard deck which attracts everything.  Last night they were sitting out there and a baby skunk strolled by for some peanuts, skunks are harder to relocate


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 1, 2006)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Chocolate Tulips(tempered chocolate molded into the shape of a big tulip) filled with white chocolate mousse topped with a sprinkle of crushed pistachios and decorated with creme anglaise and raspberry coulis.



Wow!! that sounds soo good


----------



## Annie (Aug 1, 2006)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Chocolate Tulips(tempered chocolate molded into the shape of a big tulip) filled with white chocolate mousse topped with a sprinkle of crushed pistachios and decorated with creme anglaise and raspberry coulis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send that, I'll forget the crack about the shirt in the basement!


----------



## Powerman (Aug 1, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> One of mine is Chocolate Mouse



I like my bread pudding

I'm not much of a desert chef though.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 1, 2006)

eggs benidict w/ gin fiz


----------



## nt250 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not much for sweets.  I've been known to order two entres in restaurants instead of desert.  I once had the fried seafood platter, was still hungry, so I ordered the filet mignon.

My favorite dish I make at home:

Macaroni and Spam

2 cups of elbow macaroni
1 can of Spam (yes, Spam)
1 cup of milk
2 tablespoons of butter
2 tablespoons of flour
2 slices of American cheese
salt and pepper
breadcrumbs (optional)

Cook macaroni according to the package directions.  

Meanwhile, melt the butter and stir in the flour.  Put the cup of milk in the microwave and heat it for two minutes. Stir the butter and flour for the entire two minutes the milk is heating.  This is a very important step.  You need to cook the roux long enough to cook out the raw taste of the flour, but you don't want it to brown.  So stir it constantly.   You don't have to heat the milk, it just makes it blend better with the roux.

Add a little salt and pepper and then slowly stir in the milk.  You can use a whisk or a flat spatula to prevent lumps.  Add the two slices of cheese and stir until they melt.  If it's too thick add a little more milk.

I used to buy the small cans of Spam but for some reason Shaw's doesn't sell them anymore, so now I buy the big can, cut it in thirds and freeze it.  Dice the Spam into little cubes and add it to the roux.  

When the macaroni is done, you can do it two ways:

Combine the macaroni and the white sauce with the Spam in a bowl and eat it that way.  Or you can put it in a baking dish, cover it with breadcrumbs and some melted butter, and bake it in the oven until the breadcrumbs are browned.

It's good both ways.

I've made this same dish with chicken and pork and it's just not as good as it is with the Spam.


----------

